# Perfect dog has a few quirks



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We are having similar problems with our 7-month-old. Definitely no longer teething! He just likes to put our hands and forearms in his mouth and clamp down.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It seemed like it took a long time for mine to get past the mouthy stage. They always wanted my hand in their mouth. We just had to be persistant about NO and Leave It!
DH was MUCH better at this than me! But they stopped so I don't know if they just grew out of it or it eventually worked.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our GR is also 8 months old and does the same thing. She really chews on us when you are petting her and then stop. I remember going through this with our last two as well. We just continue to be persistent with the 'No bite!" and we also give her a more suitable chew toy. Although it is hard sometimes to think of an 8 month old as being a puppy because of their size, it is important to remember they are only puppies and still learning their way in the world. Good luck!


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for the quick responses! i just walked him after i posted and now i got replies when im done the walk. does anyone know some good chew toys besides my shoes and arms? i have a whole tone of them from ropes, stuffed bones, rawhides, bones with filler (he loves these to death!!!!). but non are interesting to him unless we are holding another end of it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What about a kong with peanut butter frozen in it or other stuff in it. They make kong stuff that can be put in it but it can be expensive.

Oh yeah Hello and Welcome to GRF!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also try spraying Bitter Apple on your arms, hands, whatever he goes after regularly. First spray a shot of it directly in his mouth, then assuming he doesn't like the taste, let him see you spray it on the things you don't want him to bite.


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm that sounds like something i definately have to try! thanks for the greetings and hopefully i can find a camera to post some pics of my pup.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

To me there are several different issues...
Yes he is indeed teething...this is a second teething phase where the set their molars.
So the desire and need to chew is intense...the damage they can do to woodwork and furniture can bring a grown man to tears.

Then there is mouthing of human flesh...toy substitution is the first line of defense...yes it can mean leaving toys strategically placed around your house or carried in your back pocket that you can put in his mouth..._he doenst have to like them or dance off happily to laydown and chew._..they just need to replace your arm/hands/feet....

I personally would not offer rawhide or tennisballs (as unsupervised chew toys) at this age...they are really easy to break off pieces which can become lodged in their throat and block the airway. Tennis balls as interactive toys are great.

Bitter apple can work...some do, but I dont advocate spraying it into their mouths...
It does have to be wet in order to work....(when it is dry it doesnt contain the same level of repulsive taste). The object has to be saturated...it cant just have one spray on it - it just doesnt make enough of an impression..

As to not enjoying toys without you holding the toy...that is a learned behavior. You have become a part of the chew-toy-picture (not a bad thing....just a pain-in-the-neck if that is the ONLY time your dog will chew). If he really likes the stuffed bones...when is is hungry...crate or tether him nearby set the timer for 2 minutes...leave him with the toy and walk away....at the end of the 2 minutes take the toy away and offer to play with him or go for a walk...
Repeat several times a day...Think building up his attention-span stamina. The trick being to leave him wanting more time to chew. Over time (weeks)...work up to longer and longer periods of time left alone to chew.....our three seem to have 2-3, 10-15 minute chew sessions during the day.
If you pair chew time with a verbal cue, you will ge to the point where you will say 'time to chew' or 'time to relax' or any other phrase and he will know exactly what is coming and race to his chew place. VERY handy behavior to have...

The stuffed bones can be re-stuffed with all kinds of fillings...mashed potato, soaked dog food, mac and cheese....

As to exercise...1-2 walks may not be enough...
He may need to really run, run, run...


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

I've always been hesitant to give my dog a rawhide, and after a few minutes ill take them away from him.


a Relax command i thik would be handy thanks for the tips!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

odd timing -- almost 8 month old Bridger began chewing on my arm today - he did stopped when asked, thu (this time)!! 
He also found a good toy -- I had unknowingly dropped (and left) a carrot on the floor -- he brought it in another room & is having great, messy fun.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel your pain. Benny is 7 months and he loves to have anything in his mouth that isnt his toys! He goes crazy for peanut butter in his kong, but he scarfs it down pretty fast


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

ya its easy to occupy my marley with a hollow bone filled with anything. at one point i had nothing to give him, so i grabed a carrot and some cheese and just mashed it into the bone and marley was busy for an hour haha


----------

